# 10-Gal Starfire Iwagumi



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Started it on May 28, just added some cherry shrimps today.


----------



## jordie416 (May 14, 2016)

Nice start. What filter are you using?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

jordie416 said:


> Nice start. What filter are you using?


Eheim 2215, I believe.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Update

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

